# Victorian on the lake



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

Wonder if my man sees spot he missed behind and to his left!






















Skirting ripped off and waiting for sheets of hardie to be installed. 



This is a repaint/carpentry job that has occupied us for the last 3weeks.

Scope of work: replaced trim boards, came up with "caps" at top of each trim piece, replaced skirt boards with hardie 4*8 sheets, and then began repaint.

During pics -----> after pics coming very shortly!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job, can't wait to see the finished product.:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, you may get shredded for not wearing whites. Just a warning.
Welcome from Pittsburgh.


----------



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

Tidy whities eh? agreed. Logo on tshirts (white) are coming shortly also. Found this blog few weeks ago, it is fantastic!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like a nice job. Can't wait to see the afters. We wear whites, but khaki shorts in the summer. Atleast they're not cut off blue jeans. :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Whites are as bad as they used to be if you find the right ones... Looks like a great job... Always nice to have finished job that has a dramatic change.... Looking forward to finished pics...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

timhag said:


> Oh, you may get shredded for not wearing whites. Just a warning.
> Welcome from Pittsburgh.


Yeah Pintex... Where's your bloody Whites :whistling2: :laughing:

Nice looking job. Good man!!!

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Loook good so far. Cant wait to see more.

Also hello from Rochester, MN


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That guy looks like he should should be swing a hammer, not sling a brush..... JK

Looks great, cant wait tell we see the finished product.


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

Is that White Bear Lake by any chance? The lay out looks similar to a few houses I did out there.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

No its in Howard Lake MN, west of Twin Cities, and dang it I have to get finished product pics up! This was for a nice older couple who have owned for tens of years and are selling in the spring. We have been tinkering inside throughout the winter also. Very nice job for some very nice people!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Backside where my man was on the ladder in the before pic!:bangin:












Skirting -After











One of six custom caps we made.











Another backside pic once shutters were up.











Front side - Sorry no before pic (except for under porch some last min repairs done before porch and front of garage painted). The rest of house is done.

We did all colors you see and we took some of the lattice work down and rehabbed at our shop.

Very enjoyable project! All I would need is 4-6 of these a summer and our 3 man crew would not be wondering what to do.:no:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good JJ, what products did you use?


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Peel bond by SW (to tighten any remaining loose areas - they did not want to pay to strip siding), then primed bare areas with SW oil exterior primer and then top coated with BM latex.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

JAYJAY said:


> Peel bond by SW


do you mean XIM?? Didn't think SW make a great product like that


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

*Looks good.*

Very nice Sir!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes you are correct, I used Sherwin in the _*Store sense*_ :http://www.sherlink.com/sher-link/c...lcs_catalog_item_sku=9515602&onlyDetails=true

There is the link to what we used, it is some good stuff! Smooths out rough (cracked etc....) siding.:notworthy:


----------

